# New Bessacarr E495 1st time out.



## walnut (Oct 19, 2008)

New to motorhomes and just got back from a small holiday in our Bessacarr E495 over the new year.
We love the motorhome but something that large and complicated will always have teething trouble.
The faults we have found so far:

Control panel shows Fresh water tank level at 16% when full.

Half the cupbord/locker locks are sticking, I have tried spraying with furniture polish (contains silicone). This has cured some locks but the others are still sticking.

Fresh water inlet cap will not lock - Talked to an engineer at discover and was told to boil the cap in water.

Door on the locker above TV space catches the wardrobe lockers side.

For 3 days the heating blower would not work, started working as we parked up the MH at end of holiday. - seemed to start working when I was playing with the control panel.

The MH has lots of good points, great lighting, loads of room, even when it was freezing outside the gas heater kept us nice and warm.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

walnut said:


> Control panel shows Fresh water tank level at 16% when full.
> 
> Half the cupbord/locker locks are sticking, I have tried spraying with furniture polish (contains silicone). This has cured some locks but the others are still sticking.
> 
> Fresh water inlet cap will not lock - Talked to an engineer at discover and was told to boil the cap in water.


All "They all do that Sir" stock faults.

Sorry I don't have an answer, but at least you know you are one of many.

The makers won't pay for a decent water level sensors.

Door catches seem to be particularly bad about now.

The water caps lock or unlock when they feel like it. I've attacked our with all manner of potions, but it works when it wants to.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

So, 

heatergate, locker gate and watergate? Oh no we already had that one!

Are you suggesting these are 'design characteristics' hilldweller?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Must admit i never lock my fresh water filler cap
Just hope its high enough for no one to piddle into ottytrain5:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi walnut

A belated welcome to the forum. Glad you had some time away in it, and that the teething troubles are not getting you down. Lovely photos, by the way.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Walnut and another very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. I hope you have a pleasant stay with us. 

I can only comment on the water filler cap issue. I'd done all the sprays and boiling tricks and still no joy. :?

So I took it to pieces! Just to see how it worked, like! :roll:

It seems that the filler cap works like this:

_*When the key is turned to UNLOCK the cap, some cams in the inner barrel engage with some vanes in the barrel housing.

When the key is turned to LOCK the cap, the cams must DISENGAGE from the vanes, allowing the barrel to turn freely within the housing.*_

I found the cams within were TOO LONG and simply prevented the inner barrel from spinning freely, whether locked or unlocked. The barrel cams remained engaged with the housing. :?

So, steady use of sharp knives and helpings of abrasive paper were used to carefully reduce the cams to match the relief of the barrel. The vanes within the housing were also too tight, so they had to be 'skimmed'. Jointly, both reducing the cams and reducing the vanes helped loosen the barrel, allowing it to spin when LOCKED.

Problem solved!  8)

Assuming a design fault, I didn't see the point of changing one cap for another and another. I'd rather spend time correcting the fault. :roll:


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Walnut,
Is your photo of a C.L. near Rhayader? Sorry to go off topic but I think it is the same place I stayed for New Year! Did you have problems getting off your plot or did you use some sort of aid to traction? I would be interested to know. Thank you. Didi.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

b16duv said:


> Are you suggesting these are 'design characteristics' hilldweller?


They do seem to be. Though "Lack of Design" may be more appropriate.

Water level cries out for ultrasonic measuring - expensive.

Catches - cheap plastic.

Water cap - Uncle Norm has just said it all - but basically cheap plastic again.

There is nothing wrong with well designed expensive plastic though.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

walnut said:


> New to motorhomes and just got back from a small holiday in our Bessacarr E495 over the new year.
> We love the motorhome but something that large and complicated will always have teething trouble.
> The faults we have found so far:
> 
> ...


Hello Walnut

As I cannot send you a PM, can you send me an email with your vehicle details and your telephone number so that we can give you a call.

Thanks

Kath


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> As I cannot send you a PM, can you send me an email with your vehicle details and your telephone number so that we can give you a call.


Indeed. A quick £10 subs payment will give you access to The Swift Group (and other members) through personal message, as well as numerous other features.

:: Advantages to subscribing ::

:: How to subscribe ::

Plug over :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> So, steady use of sharp knives and helpings of abrasive paper were used to carefully reduce the cams to match the relief of the barrel. The vanes within the housing were also too tight, so they had to be 'skimmed'. Jointly, both reducing the cams and reducing the vanes helped loosen the barrel, allowing it to spin when LOCKED.
> 
> Problem solved! Very Happy Cool


So, Uncle Norm- "Dragons Den" next series? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> walnut said:
> 
> 
> > New to motorhomes and just got back from a small holiday in our Bessacarr E495 over the new year.
> ...


Walnut

Just realised I have not left you my email address. It is [email protected]

Kath


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

no need to publish email addresses Kath, any member can email another member by simply clicking the email button icon below their posts 

this applies to ALL members not just subscribers


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome Walnut, nice looking MH, im sure you'll get the little niggles sorted and love your travels i know we do


----------



## walnut (Oct 19, 2008)

didi said:


> Hi Walnut,
> Is your photo of a C.L. near Rhayader? Sorry to go off topic but I think it is the same place I stayed for New Year! Did you have problems getting off your plot or did you use some sort of aid to traction? I would be interested to know. Thank you. Didi.


Hello and thanks for the great replies.

The pics are from a pub with campsite in Cheshire.
'The Shady Oak' near Beeston.
We where parked on a hardstanding.
They are offering free camping during Jan and Feb if you pre book your pitch.
Charge £2 for hook up.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Lovely pics!
Hope you enjoy your Bessy the folks at Swift are really helpful they will sort your problems for you.
We have just bought a Bolero Compact and absolutely love it. The only problem we had was our waste pipe freezing in minus 8 degrees in the lakes hardly Swifts fault. We should have left the waste tap open with a bucket underneath.
As for the Tank sensors this is our third Motorhome and none of them are accurate. You tend to learn from experience how much water you have left the sound of the pump is a good indicator :lol: . Enjoy your van lets hope we get a reasonable summer this year!


----------

